# Mayonaise? What are people's experiences with it?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, i remember trying out mayonaise a while ago and it caused my stomach grief. however, back then i didn't know about imodium so i wasn't using it. now i'm using imodium and i can handle most foods as long as they don't have any dairy. vegetables, sausages, egg yolks etc are all now fine as long as i take the imodium. does anyone know much about mayonaise? would i be able to have this with the imodium? i know mayonaise is mostly made out of egg yolks, but it also has vinegar which worries me a bit. mayonaise looks good to me because it's cheap and nutritious.is there a special type of mayonaise i can try that's easier on the stomach?thanks all


----------



## IamSally (Sep 9, 2010)

I use low fat mayonnaise in small quantities without trouble. Since IBS is such an individual thing you will have to experiment with it and see how you do.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

be cautious..there is a difference between pure natural mayonaise and products with a lot of preservatives...prepare it yourself! but, for me, a minimum is tolerated by my bowels (though my IBSd is really severe)


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Mayonnaise is horrible for me,usually loaded with fat and seems to be smothered on every packaged sandwich made in the UK giving you no choice other than to find an alternative to it.I prefer salad cream but its all about trial and error with sauces and dressings I'd imagine.


----------



## Danb159 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm usually fine with Light Mayonaise, in small quantities. Sometimes it can cause minor pain but never any D for me. As an earlier post said though, IBS is so individual you'll have to experiment. Just experiment at home


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Mayonnnaise hates me. LOL I simply cannot process this no how.. no way. But it's ok I have gotten used to that and now make my own chicken and tuna salads with either celery or cucumber microchopped. I can season lightly and other people seem to like them too. I have seen the little micro choppers for sale as low as $5.. and they are well worth it.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

Make your own. It's super easy. Egg yolks, olive oil, lemon and spices. Mix, mix, mix. Done!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It would still bother me.... doesn't matter homemade or not... I just can't process it for some reason.


----------



## Freud (Mar 22, 2012)

BQ said:


> It would still bother me.... doesn't matter homemade or not... I just can't process it for some reason.


Oh. That's a shame. Is it the olive oil you can't tolerate?


----------

